# Classic with little crema



## cyber-insekt (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi

I've just bought a new Classic but am having trouble getting a shot with decent crema. All I get is a very thin layer that dissipates fairly quickly rather than a nice rich deep layer that I've seen a friend of mine pull on his machine.

I'm grinding my own beans and they're fresh (and tried two different bean varieties). I'm getting a shot in around 25 seconds so I'm assuming my grind is correct, so wondering what else I might be doing wrong?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Temperature and pressure.

Regarding the latter, do you do a short flush before the shot? I usually pour around 20s after the brew-ready light has just come on.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a lot written about 25 seconds and crema and while for many espresso blends this is true some coffees just don't produce as much crema. How does the coffee taste?

If it is a technical problem, it could be a temperature or pressure problem as already said. It could also be the grind (too coarse) the tamp (put more pressure) or, and this is more likely, stale beans.

But as I said, it could just be the bean variety.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

When people have problems I think it's a good idea for them to show us the problem via video. It's so hard to accurately describe the method used to make an espresso including every little step. A video is worth 1000 posts. Maybe someone will spot something amiss.


----------



## cyber-insekt (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, I've tried a few more times and I think I've cracked it. I'm now using a slightly coarser grind and tamping harder and I'm suddenly getting proper crema. Not perhaps as good as many I've seen but at least on the right road and as xiuxiuejar says perhaps that's down to bean variety. Time to experiment with a few more!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

More importantly, does it taste ok?! As long as it's reasonably balanced, and doesn't take a very short or long time to pour!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you using the pressurised basket? As soon as I changed to a naked portafilter I saw what proper crema looked (and tasted) like.

Al


----------



## cyber-insekt (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, the taste is fine. I'm fairly new to all this coffee technology so I'm not sure what a naked portafilter is!

Interestingly, when I was around at my friend's place over the weekend I noticed that his filter baskets are different to mine. They have a larger capacity (certainly the single one does anyway) and whereas mine have only one hole in the bottom of it, his are perforated throughout. I've borrowed the single dose one to see if it makes a difference and it certainly does! Now I'm getting really nice crema. What I don't understand is, Gaggia describe the one I have as a "Perfect Crema Filter" but it doesn't generate as much crema as the one I've borrowed


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

It sounds as though you have the pressurised filter baskets as described by Onemac earlier in the thread. Pressurised filter baskets (sometimes called "Perfect crema device", or some other derivative of this name, by Gaggia) offer more resistance to the brew water than standard baskets. It is resistance in the basket and the resulting build-up of pressure that creates the crema in espresso and allows the coffee to be properly extracted with such a relatively small quantity of brew water. With conventional baskets, such as your friend's, the resistance is entirely created and controlled by the Barista by adjusting the coarseness of the grind, the quantity of coffee and the pressure of the tamp. Many home users do not have the equipment (e.g. grinder, tamper, etc.), knowledge, experience or inclination to vary and control these variables themselves so the pressurised basket is designed to create the pressure for them. Unfortunately, a pressurised basket is not as good as an experienced Barista who is able to adjust and fine tune the pressure based upon the type of coffee and its freshness and environmental conditions.

I would recommend obtaining a non-pressurised 58mm basket, like your friend's, from an online retailer such as HappyDonkey or CoffeeHit.


----------



## cyber-insekt (Jan 27, 2012)

jimbow said:


> It sounds as though you have the pressurised filter baskets as described by Onemac earlier in the thread. Pressurised filter baskets (sometimes called "Perfect crema device", or some other derivative of this name, by Gaggia) offer more resistance to the brew water than standard baskets. It is resistance in the basket and the resulting build-up of pressure that creates the crema in espresso and allows the coffee to be properly extracted with such a relatively small quantity of brew water. With conventional baskets, such as your friend's, the resistance is entirely created and controlled by the Barista by adjusting the coarseness of the grind, the quantity of coffee and the pressure of the tamp. Many home users do not have the equipment (e.g. grinder, tamper, etc.), knowledge, experience or inclination to vary and control these variables themselves so the pressurised basket is designed to create the pressure for them. Unfortunately, a pressurised basket is not as good as an experienced Barista who is able to adjust and fine tune the pressure based upon the type of coffee and its freshness and environmental conditions.
> 
> I would recommend obtaining a non-pressurised 58mm basket, like your friend's, from an online retailer such as HappyDonkey or CoffeeHit.


Thanks for the explanation! That makes perfect sense and even though my friend couldn't understand why there should be a difference he's been making home espresso for years so I guess he's learned by trial and error and now has the instinct and skills to make repeated good shots. I'll definitely get one of the non-pressurised baskets now I know what's involved.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The 'perfect crema' devices promoted by so many companies these days are just a way of passing the coffee through a small space at high pressure to produce a completely fake crema. This will help the general public use bad quality, stale coffee but still have a semblance of espresso although this crema does not have the same qualities, taste, texture, sweetness as genuine crema which is a result of good extraction of fresh coffee. Ditch the pressurised baskets and order a couple of normal ones for a few quid.


----------



## sannesley (Mar 25, 2012)

When you talk about a normal basket as opposed to the pressurised basket what do you mean? Is the basket for the portafilter that comes with the gaggia classic normal or pressuriesd? I like the sound of using the bottomless portafilter


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It all depends on if you are buying a new machine and how old their stock is.

Most new Gaggia Classics come with the pressurised portafilter, and buying standard baskets is required to move forward.


----------

